
JSON versus PLIST, the Ultimate Showdown - pooriaazimi
http://www.cocoanetics.com/2011/03/json-versus-plist-the-ultimate-showdown?hn=2
======
zdw
I'd love to see this expanded into protocol buffers and custom serialization
methods.

There's a whole chapter in "High Performance Javascript" that goes over the
different encoding methods, which finds that a purpose built
encoding/delimiting scheme was often faster than either JSON or XML.

On-the-wire formats have different goals than on-disk formats. If you want to
future proof the readability of your data, keeping it in a structured method
(like a database, or XML with well defined schemas) is probably of greater
importance than "it decodes fast".

------
thaumasiotes
The article contrasts XML in its aspect as a "plain-text format" with JSON.
What does plain-text mean that would exclude JSON?

------
pooriaazimi
_This post was previously submitted about 14 months ago, but had got only 4
upvotes:<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2334418>

I found it very interesting and useful and thought re-submitting it (with the
standard '?hn=2' at the end) would be OK._

~~~
_rs
It's worth noting since iOS 5 and 10.7, Apple includes the NSJSONSerialization
class which I've seen to be much faster than 3rd party libs, and are now "the
way" to decode JSON in obj-c.

As far as using something like JSON (in a general key/value sense) in a TCP
stream, to disk, etc., I have some bias towards using something a friend made
called "KeyedBits" up on Github.

